# Damp Meter for less than £20



## RogerAndHeather (Dec 23, 2007)

Has anyone got one of these?

http://www.tomsgadgets.com/products/details.aspx?pc=WM161-47

If no adverse comments I will send for one tomorrow and report back

Cheers, Roger


----------



## twinky (Aug 11, 2008)

No - but Ive got one of these and it works well

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/DIGITAL-MOISTURE-DAMP-METER-TIMBER-WOOD-PLASTER-NEW-UK_W0QQitemZ330317657579QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_BOI_Building_Materials_Supplies_Carpentry_Woodwork_ET?hash=item330317657579&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1688|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1309|301%3A1|293%3A1|294%3A50


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

I have a fixed probe one (similar to 'twinky's) but the first one looks a lot more convenient :wink:


----------



## RogerAndHeather (Dec 23, 2007)

Seems to be a good bit of kit, arrived overnight with Royal Mail, well packaged and total cost, with delivery, £21.95.

Obviously wouldn't stand up in a court of law, but it seems to detect damp OK, unfortunately the area that I was worried about in the RV states 'Take Immediate Action' - service about to be booked.

The coiled lead to the probe is great, allowing me to test areas which are difficult to access - under the slides etc. Seems to be well worth the money for routine checks and peace of mind.

Cheers, Roger


----------

